# Old Ariens... $1200(?)



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this for real? Seems high? Says like new then tells what all is bent, worn etc..


https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/d/grantville-1971-ariens-snowblower-7hp/6775075556.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think he added an extra 0 on the price by mistake.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

decimal point between the two zeros missing ?


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

"this was a multifunctional type of machine that could order other attachments to the upright tractor"

He thinks it's a Gravely.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Engine APPEARS to be Original ???


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

What a deal...jump on it....I've got a half dozen ..i'll sell for a 10% discount...don't miss out....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wdb said:


> "this was a multifunctional type of machine that could order other attachments to the upright tractor"
> 
> He thinks it's a Gravely.


hes correct on that statement.......trac team attachments . mower, sweeper etc etc. not quite a swiss army knife like a gravely, but still multi-functional .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Well ...without the newer "Snow King engine"...that might be worth $100....with it..well the sky is the limit.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't remember engines having bar codes in the very early 70's either.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

cranman said:


> Well ...without the newer "Snow King engine"...that might be worth $100....with it..well the sky is the limit.....


His comments about the bar coded engine...


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I don't remember engines having bar codes in the very early 70's either.


c'mon...thats not a barcode !! thats a "notch" for every storm its cleared..... the wider the notch the bigger the storm.:smile2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

nwcove said:


> c'mon...thats not a barcode !! thats a "notch" for every storm its cleared..... the wider the notch the bigger the storm.:smile2:


Good one! :eusa_clap:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snowblower is a 1971 or 1972 Ariens model 910962.
Engine is not original, engine is most likely a 1996 Tecumseh. (could be '86, but '96 looks more likely)
Value of the snowblower: around $250.
This time of year, and with the newer engine, maybe $300 tops.

Scot


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

nwcove said:


> hes correct on that statement.......trac team attachments . mower, sweeper etc etc. not quite a swiss army knife like a gravely, but still multi-functional .


Yup,I have one of the lawnmower attachments in my shed and my uncle the scrap dealer has one in his junk yard-not in bad shape,either.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

It's always easier to go DOWN in price then up!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

gregg said:


> Engine APPEARS to be Original ???




Yes a mighty powerful 7HP


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Greg13 said:


> It's always easier to go DOWN in price then up!


Definitely. Though in this case, it's gonna need to go WAY down


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just another glaring example of a national mental health care system crumbling. I don't mind someone pricing a little high to leave some bargaining room but an extra thousand is a bit much IMHO.


.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I emailed this guy and you will not believe his reply. He must be smokin' something besides 'baccy. He's saying $3000 for a part out!!:dizzy::icon_whistling:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I emailed this guy and you will not believe his reply. He must be smokin' something besides 'baccy. He's saying $3000 for a part out!!:dizzy::icon_whistling:


Has that hippie hay been legalized where the seller is located? 
Wowzers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I emailed this guy and you will not believe his reply. He must be smokin' something besides 'baccy. He's saying $3000 for a part out!!:dizzy::icon_whistling:


Holy tail feathers. Since there are a few in my area selling for 50-125 in varying conditions I should be able to double my money flipping them to him and letting him make 10x that parting them out even after shipping. :devil:
They say you can't fix stupid, I'm not calling him stupid but he's sure not informed on value of that machine IMHO :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
As much as I like the older machines, I'd take that kind of money and buy a new Ariens with a warranty.

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

wdb said:


> "this was a multifunctional type of machine that could order other attachments to the upright tractor"
> 
> He thinks it's a Gravely.


Ariens made several attachments to fit the snowblower chassis....Scott would know better, but I believe that the first series and the 10000 series the snowblower was just an attachment and the tractor was purchased separately.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cranman said:


> Ariens made several attachments to fit the snowblower chassis....Scott would know better, but I believe that the first series and the 10000 series the snowblower was just an attachment and the tractor was purchased separately.


You could buy the tractor unit separately, by itself, then choose what attachments you wanted to go with it, but it was probably very seldom done that way.
The "Trac-team" lineup had a decent supply of attachments, but most of the attachments, apart from the snowblower, were rarely bought and used..

I would guess 95% of sales from the "attachment era" (about 1963 to 1974) were bought new as a snowblower only, with the tractor unit and snowblower attachment together as one unit,
and then no other attachments were ever bought and used..the attachments are quite rare and uncommon..

More info on the Trac-Team attachments here:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html


Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I emailed this guy and you will not believe his reply. He must be smokin' something besides 'baccy. He's saying $3000 for a part out!!:dizzy::icon_whistling:



Wow, I assumed his $1,200 price was just a typo, people do that all the time now.
But he actually meant it! wow..

The thing I dont understand, is how do people come up with these prices?
it makes no sense..
I guess he just looked at it, had zero idea what it was worth, and thought "$1,200 sounds good to me" ? 
weird..

I have a stapler on my desk as im typing this, its been in our house forever..
I have never actually shopped for staplers before..
It looks nice, its in good shape..I think I will put it on ebay.. $150 sounds about right. k:

Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Scot, tell me more about this stapler. Has it always been stored indoors? Are you the original owner? Are they the original staples, or aftermarket?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> ...
> 
> I would guess 95% of sales from the "attachment era" (about 1963 to 1974) were bought new as a snowblower only, with the tractor unit and snowblower attachment together as one unit,
> and then no other attachments were ever bought and used..the attachments are quite rare and uncommon..
> ...


I'm going to assume that the lawnmower attachment must have been the most common after the blower because I know of four of them within five miles of me.Beyond the one I own and my uncle's,I just discovered a man down the road has two of them.


----------



## rodster500 (Dec 11, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Definitely. Though in this case, it's gonna need to go WAY down


WAAAAAAY down. :wink2:



micah68kj said:


> I emailed this guy and you will not believe his reply. He must be smokin' something besides 'baccy. He's saying $3000 for a part out!!:dizzy::icon_whistling:


Huh???? :blink:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just to be clear. I think we're all in agreement that this seller just isn't in touch with the market for this year, make and model.

Just got done editing out some rude comments to a member and from member to member in the thread for his asking price on his machine he posted on our forum. It's fine to mention to someone they might be high but if that's where they want to be it's their decision and it shouldn't devolve into name calling.
Please keep it friendly. :wink2:

Thanks
Mark

BTW I'd like to hear more about that stapler too. Might be in the market depending on shipping. :devil:

.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Since our latest snow there've been a lot more freebies showing up on C.L. including one like that. People having trouble w existing machines and buying new & offing old. Ads citing leaky carbs, broken recoils & shear pins, electric starters just clicking. Now that there's now they get snapped up instantly!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RedOctobyr said:


> Scot, tell me more about this stapler. Has it always been stored indoors? Are you the original owner? Are they the original staples, or aftermarket?


----------

